# Have you tried duck hearts freeze dried treats?



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

They're on the best bully web site and I'm wondering if anyone has tried them? Well, not you, your dog, of course


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They sound great - I must look for them in the UK (as long as they are not made in China, of course!).


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

FJM,
Good point! I looked and it says 100% made in USA.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My pet store (Kriser's) carries them, too and I also saw them on the BestBully site. The manager did say they were pretty rich, so I may pass for Sunny. He does not do well on anything too rich.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I got them off the best bully stick site and my babies love them!


----------

